# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Official Debate Thread (I don't see anything else up yet)

## KramerDSP

We're 5 minutes away from the GOP Debate starting. Let's mock the candidates and cheer Ron on in this thread. They're all up on stage now.

----------


## FrankRep

*CNN Live Stream:*

http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi....html?stream=1

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

Best streaming link?

----------


## trey4sports

yeaaaah buddy, its starting!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Oh jeez. This thing is already getting cheesy.

----------


## newbitech

I predict the media throws Dr. Paul a bone

----------


## ghengis86

> Oh jeez. This thing is already getting cheesy.


They're usually cheesy. Par for the course

----------


## ghengis86

> I predict the media throws Dr. Paul a bone


To him or at him?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

"i have blank number of children, so i'm awesome"

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Dr. Paul missed his chance to mention that he's the only veteran on stage.

----------


## Maximus

> Dr. Paul missed his chance to mention that he's the only veteran on stage.


But hit that he has delivered 4,000 babies

----------


## ghengis86

> Dr. Paul missed his chance to mention that he's the only veteran on stage.


Good point. He should always bring it up, especially for the rank and file GOPers

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Here we go!  King is going to skip around and shape the question for each candidate! ARGH!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Here we go!  King is going to skip around and shape the question for each candidate! ARGH!


it will be okay.  Paul will shine regardless.

----------


## PBrady

I wish he would have gone for the amount of years he's been married (and to the same woman...) as well as his veteran status.

He also didn't seem very upbeat. Hopefully that changes. He may have just been concentrating on his sentences, since you only have a few.

----------


## KramerDSP

Rick Santorum grits his teeth like no one else I've ever seen (with a smile).

----------


## rp08orbust

Help, I need a streaming link that works in Australia!  CNN isn't available.

----------


## Aldanga

Try this: http://tvlynx.blogspot.com/2011/04/cnn.html

----------


## tsai3904

> Help, I need a streaming link that works in Australia!  CNN isn't available.


Try this:

http://www.wmur.com/new-hampshire-pr...teractive.html

----------


## Southron

Mitt Romney makes me sick.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

lmao @ Newt

----------


## zacharyrow

Ron Paul last person to get a question

----------


## Maximus

Bachmann is in, has filed papers

----------


## CanadaBoy

Holy $#@! ron paul!
Gfgfgfgfgfg!h!j!j!hj!@j!

----------


## AdamT

Nice, Ron fought back into the question they skipped over him on!

----------


## Tiger35

Take them to school Ron!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

free market and monetary policy!!  woooooohoooo!

----------


## Maximus

First good laugh goes to RP!

----------


## PBrady

I love Ron because he's so intellectual, but he's talking over the average Republican. He's gotta dumb it down, as sad as that may be.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

what *3* steps would you take to repeal obamacare???  wha??

----------


## zacharyrow

Lol ron paul!

----------


## Bruno

Nice answer!!! Lol!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

federal reserve mention!!  issue number one

----------


## Romulus

> What the hell did Romney just say? "Don't choose the old guys"?


WTF was that.. a cheap shot? $#@!ing douche

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Tim Pawlenty calling Iraq a shining success. What a loser.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

damn, Bachmann is such a hack. I hope people now see her for what she is. She is NOT a true Tea Partier.

----------


## Romulus

post debate - Ron Paul won and Mitts a douche.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, Ron just completely took control of the stage with the VP question

----------


## FrankRep

Wow. That was nearly useless.

----------


## Badger Paul

"John King should never be allowed to moderate a debate again. He had no control over the field and all you heard was "Uh. uh. uh. uh. uh" as he tried to get them to shut up." 

Agreed, strongly.

----------


## low preference guy

> Wow. That was nearly useless.


I think RP will gain important support from this debate.

----------


## Bruno

Sweet! Ron on 360 coming up

----------


## cindy25

LarrySabato 
Winners: #1-Romney, #2-Bachmann. Losers: #1-Pawlenty, #2-Cain.

----------


## CanadaBoy

Pathetic debate. Ron Paul won it though, good call on the Fed @ the end.

----------


## specialK

Who was that dude that made the cheap shot about Bruins vs Canucks ?

----------


## CoreyBowen999

My sister and her boyfriend are now Paul supporters. No influence from me, and they thought Paul won!

----------


## Billay

Where can I watch Paul on AC at?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I think RP will gain important support from this debate.


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

//

----------


## Aldanga

> Where can I watch Paul on AC at?


http://tvlynx.blogspot.com/2011/04/cnn.html

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I think RP will gain important support from this debate.


I think so too. Dr. Paul's profile was raised significantly tonight. He seemed to be the one leading direction of the field, and looked very presidential. There were a couple moments when he "took charge" of the proceedings.

----------


## Bruno

That was at least the third shot of Ron Paul smiling shaking hands with supporters.

----------


## Billay

What was CNN saying about glaring at Ron Paul?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

oh my gosh... is anyone watching "you have to cut them and make them bleed" guy???

----------


## acptulsa

> He's been a politician for 30+ years.


Nah.  They turned that into a dirty word.  He has been a _represenative_ for twenty three years straight.  Often the only damned one...

----------


## MJU1983

> oh my gosh... is anyone watching "you have to cut them and make them bleed" guy???


YES, that was weird...

----------


## Bruno

> YES, that was weird...


Um, yeah, very odd, gave that analogy too much detail

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> YES, that was weird...


i lost count after 5 "cut and make them bleed"s

----------


## acptulsa

> The message is the right one...  The messenger is the wrong one.


Yeah, but is the leadership right?  Does he come across as smart, honest and principled?

You know, from time to time over the years, people have turned away from the salesmen at election time.  I think we can turn them away from slickness again.

----------


## PreDeadMan

I missed the whole debate... i hope there will be a youtube or a re-air

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That was such a good post-debate interview!





> I missed the whole debate... i hope there will be a youtube or a re-air


It re-airs in 1/2 an hour.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> I missed the whole debate... i hope there will be a youtube or a re-air


A bunch of hacks, and then Ron Paul. Ron Paul was the only one who spoke form his heart, the rest kissed so much ass I need a damn shower.

----------


## Sola_Fide

I was on the road.  Would love to get a tube!

----------


## WorldonaString

couldnt watch the debate, but great thanks to all who posted on this thread.  Excellent play-by-play ya'll!

----------


## Johncjackson

I wish RP would have clarified/expanded that Christianity isn't the only acceptable path to morality and religious freedom worth defending. Though, on second thought, in Republican politics I suppose defending attacks on Christianity might be the only politically viable/important part of that issue.

----------


## FrankRep

> I wish RP would have clarified/expanded that Christianity isn't the only acceptable path to morality and religious freedom worth defending. Though, on second thought, in Republican politics I suppose defending attacks on Christianity might be the only politically viable/important part of that issue.


This is a Republican debate.

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## Billay

Gibbs is such a douchebag. He reminds me of

http://www.welovetheiraqiinformation...7-minister.jpg

----------


## Johncjackson

> This is a Republican debate.


That's what I said, man.

At least he didn't go down Cain/Gingrich territory, not that I ever feared he would.

----------


## Johncjackson

> I am not convinced although I thought the same thing...   Santorum I had pegged as a cokehead and then I realized it was just that when you are a closeted you come off as uptight/insecure/cokehead.
> 
> Would be interested if both were outed.


I suspected coke because of the weird nostrils and crooked face.

----------


## Bruno

> I am not convinced although I thought the same thing...   Santorum I had pegged as a cokehead and then I realized it was just that when you are a closeted you come off as uptight/insecure/cokehead.
> 
> Would be interested if both were outed.



Lol, sorry that was his response to the question, pepsi or coke? He answered coke quickly, I was only joking

----------


## acptulsa

> What the hell did Romney just say? "Don't choose the old guys"?


Old enough to know how to shoot straight.  How 'bout you, Mitt?

----------


## AuH20

I agree with CNN's analyst. Bachmann kicked his ass. Very surprised how sharp she looked.

----------


## Theocrat

I still believe that Congressman Paul won the debate because all of his answers addressed the root problems of the issues, but Dr. Paul still needs to be more direct about what he would do as President, appealing to his record and bringing the issues towards the Constitution. He keeps it too academic, at times.

----------


## amonasro

I was at rehearsal so I missed the whole debate. Looks like it replays on the usual networks in a few minutes though. Crossing my fingers for Ron!

----------


## AuH20

> I still believe that Congressman Paul won the debate because all of his answers addressed the root problems of the issues, but Dr. Paul still needs to be more direct about what he would do as President, appealing to his record and bringing the issues towards the Constitution. He keeps it too academic, at times.


He's all over the place. That's the problem. Ron is a philosopher-statesman in that he goes off on long-winded answers which test the patience of the audience.

----------


## demolama

I really get tired of the pundits who tell us who wins these debates.   I now know why over half the population doesn't vote because the idiots who can't think for themselves listen to these pundits and vote how they tell them.  Why waste your time voting when nothing changes and the country continues down the road to hell.  This will be my last election I'll care about if Paul isn't elected.  I'll just wait for the collapse.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I was not impressed with this debate... I had 3 people here 2 were MITT voters. It was like, what's Ron talking about with the Federal Reserve stuff?

Ron look tired/bored...

Whoever is running the campaign better get his dam suits fixed and padded accordingly... The attire fitted like Grandpa Simpson tonight... shades of 2007/8

He has to dumb it down for Americans

----------


## CanadaBoy

Ron Paul needs to find a way to appeal to the sub 100 IQ (majority) of America.

----------


## Brett85

Is there a youtube of this whole debate yet?

----------


## AuH20

> Is there a youtube of this whole debate yet?


It's replaying right now on CNN.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Can they please turn off Anderson Coopers mic? It's annoying here him saying "mmhm yea, right, right" while the other candidate is speaking.





> the moderator interrupts all the $#@!ing time!
> 
> aaiight. aaight. aaight. aait. aaaight.... every 10 seconds!





> If John King doesn't stop making funny sounds into his mic I'm gonna puke.


A moderator with Tourette's Syndrome... 




> If Michelle Bachman comes away from this with more support than she had coming in I'm going to drink rat poison.


Bummer dude. We'll miss you.




> "I am Commander in Chief!"
> 
> Go Ron Paul!!


Great response from Ron! 

"Ask the Generals?" That is a ridiculous answer from the other candidates. To a hammer, everything is a nail. Of course the Generals will provide you with a "military" solution.




> Wow!  This is a sea change. Newt is advocating pulling out of the middle east?
> 
> Is this guy a Ron Paul plant? (military bases)  LOL!


Yeah, that was a surprise. It is amazing how many of Ron's position's other candidates are taking now.




> Tim Pawlenty calling Iraq a shining success. What a loser.


That had to big the biggest pile of crap laid on the stage tonight. A country torn apart by war, destruction, murder and killings everywhere, no one is safe in that country now. Nice "success" there Pawlenty.  




> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn, Ron just completely took control of the stage with the VP question


Another great answer from Ron!




> "John King should never be allowed to moderate a debate again. He had no control over the field and all you heard was "Uh. uh. uh. uh. uh" as he tried to get them to shut up." 
> 
> Agreed, strongly.


Come on guys, don't pick on the handicapped.  

(I agree, no more debate moderation for him. It's shocking that the producers didn't cure him of that real quick.)

----------


## tpreitzel

Ron, my friend, you still need to work on your delivery!  You CAN do it. YES, you CAN!  Getting enough rest prior to a debate is a great idea, but it isn't quite enough. Despite the verbal mumbling at times, you still stand head and shoulders above your peers.

----------


## parocks

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Cain
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...087295408.html

While working on his master's degree at Purdue, he did ballistics work for the Navy before joining Coca-Cola Co.

I'm not sure what status that gives Cain.




> Good point. He should always bring it up, especially for the rank and file GOPers

----------


## acptulsa

> Yeah, that was a surprise. It is amazing how many of Ron's position's other candidates are taking now.


The step Ghandi missed:  Then they try to usurp your positions.

----------


## nathanmn

John King(Anderson Cooper's lookalike(and possible lover?)) ruined this debate with his constant microphone noises that interrupted every single candidate response. They should have taken his mic away after the first commercial break...

----------


## randomname

Bachmann did well in this one, Romney&Cain pretty underwhelming

----------


## CanadaBoy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politic...of_Herman_Cain

Cain believes that there was no need for an audit of the Federal Reserve.
---
Cain supports the Gold standard, saying that abandoning it "allowed Congress to inflate our currency whenever they overspent. Now look at the mess that we have,"

lolwut?

----------


## AuH20

> Bachmann did well in this one, Romney&Cain pretty underwhelming


Ron has the superior message but Bachmann performed in a textbook fashion how you win over an audience. She personalized the issues and was crystal clear.

----------


## acptulsa

> John King(Anderson Cooper's lookalike(and possible lover?)) ruined this debate with his constant microphone noises that interrupted every single candidate response. They should have taken his mic away after the first commercial break...


A decent sound man would turn the mic off.  King was close enough that he could have given them a time warning without being heard over the candidate.  The lack of professionalism all the way around the team was, well, unbelievable.

----------


## Eric21ND

Pawlenty and Cain were pretty terrible.

----------


## JK/SEA

t-paw...a blood thirsty pos. thanks for reading this.

----------


## Carehn

> Ron Paul needs to find a way to appeal to the sub 100 IQ (majority) of America.


Taken by the Dems. We are dealing with 101 to about 109

Think Rush listeners.

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

FWIW, my best friend's grandpa, who is a staunch supporter of the Democratic Party, told him after the debate that Ron Paul was the only guy that made sense to him and is the only one with a chance in 2012.

----------


## FrankRep

> FWIW, my best friend's grandpa, who is a staunch supporter of the Democratic Party, told him after the debate that Ron Paul was the only guy that made sense to him and is the only one with a chance in 2012.


Will he vote for him?

----------


## Fermli

King should have cut them off like Judge Nap does. "GOT IT. Moving on..."

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Taken by the Dems.




at least a lot of them don't vote.  but, correct me if i'm wrong, those that do vote vote multiple times in the same election.

----------


## cindy25

at least most of the Dems are voting THEIR self interest (hand outs, affirmative action ....) but the Reps voting for neo-cons wars  and foreign aid is just stupid.

----------


## mpdsapuser

John King sounded like he had tourettes out there everytime he tried and failed to shut the candidates up (i.e. romney). It was annoying.

----------


## thehungarian

Even worse than the This or That malarkey was that one of the most important questions of the debate - the gentleman who said the Korean War and WW2 are over so why can't we scale back our presence in the world type of question - was given short change and quickly shoved under the table after Santorum gave the typical GOP leadership answer. That question was obviously right in RP's wheelhouse and it would have completely set him apart from every other person on the stage. 

They go around the horn on trivial bull$#@! like DOMA and DADT, but as soon as there is a probing question that would reveal A LOT more about one's character and policy they only let one person speak. 

They were trying so god damn hard to let Romney and Santorum walk away with it. These "debates" are useless trash. Soon there won't be TV appearances anymore and the candidates will just fill out a questionnaire of twenty true or false questions and have Frank Luntz read their answers to one of his moonshiner focus groups.

----------


## messana

Romney: Federal....Reserve?

----------


## parocks

> Lost the Apple vote. :-P


Great questions:  I'm going to give you the opportunity to piss off millions of people

for no reason at all.

----------


## Billay

I noticed Bachmann applauding Ron a few times. They're friends right? If Bachmann won I could see Paul getting some sort of position upgrade.

----------


## parocks

> Ron Paul needs to find a way to appeal to the sub 100 IQ (majority) of America.


And it's not hard to do.  I"d recommend that he take a look at what Bachmann did in that debate.  Very well structured answers.

His main, core message is Limited Constitutional Government, right?  Since his core message, and the tea partys core message are pretty much the same,
that should go over well.  I stood with Ronald Reagan in 1976 for Limited Constitutional Government and I've continued to fight for Limited Constitutional Government.

He should talk about Robert Taft more.  It would be good to remind people that Taft was the leader of the Conservatives for 10-20 years, and that he was a non interventionist.  Robert Taft's nickname was "Mr. Republican".

----------


## Matthew Zak

http://rp12.us/polls

Wow, never knew about that site ^^^^^^^^

All the online polls! Get on it!

----------


## anaconda

> It is nice to see people like morris and coulter giving Ron some praise.  I hope they continue that line of thinking on their respective platforms.


Where? When?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Where? When?


Back in this thread somebody posted their tweets.  I was pretty surprised...

----------


## Matthew Zak

We're not doing enough... we're not changing enough minds. Ron Paul is up there at the age of 75, slurring his words when he could have retired years ago and we're criticizing him for not being "presidential" enough" We need to step up our game. We're not going to make ANY difference if we're not working harder -- much, much harder -- than we have been. GUT CHECK people... is there anything more you could do? Any more effort? Any more money?

We need to be going ALL IN. It's ALL IN OR BUST.

----------


## parocks

We broke it.  I like that page though.




> http://rp12.us/polls
> 
> Wow, never knew about that site ^^^^^^^^
> 
> All the online polls! Get on it!

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Hey, is there video of the entire debate posted somewhere? I can't find it anywhere.

----------


## FightforFreedom

It's not really Ron's fault that most voters are to dumb to understand what he's saying. Though i suppose he should deliver his message more like Bachmann.

It's like talking to children Ron, not so hard . The good thing is that the other candidates are emulating him now, even Mittens.

----------


## RonZeplin

> Pawlenty and Santorum sound the same


 Both with blue ties too.   I keep getting them mixed up.

----------

